# butchering heifers?



## redfarmhouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there any difference in butchering a heifer and butchering a steer.  I don't mean doing it myself just in meat quality.

We bought 3 calves intending to breed the 2 heifers but they turned out to be too big to halter train and we are worried about calving them and not being tame at all.  I don't even know how we would get them shots.

We just aren't sure about having them butchered.  They are nice quality pure bred Angus.  Would it be better to take them to sale?

Thanks for your advice.  We are new to all of this.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 11, 2011)

They will be great for meat. 
Some of our Galloway heifers that didnt make the grade for breeding stock finished bigger than the steers.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 11, 2011)

Breed them.  They will be fine as mothers, and halter breaking is totally unnecessary.  If you keep them separate from other cattle, there is really not much that would be necessary to give shots for.  I keep a totally closed herd, and only bring in new bloodlines through AI, and have not vaccinated for anything for years.


----------



## haviris (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, breed them. I don't know many that halter break their cattle (beef cattle).


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Mar 11, 2011)

They will be fine for meat, but likely of greater value if you took them to the auction or sold them privately for breeding stock.  Choice is yours.  Ask locally about current market value and decide how much meat you want in your freezer!  3 will add up to lots.


----------

